# 4-13 [The Red Storm]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report: *
Since there was a decent break in the storm front, Josh, Donnie, Mitch & I decided to hit the water around 10:45PM on Monday evening. We fished until 2:45AM before finally heading back to the dock due to mass exhaustion. I don't think we ever went more than five minutes without action throughout the entirety of the trip. The reds were FIRED UP! It did get harder to convince them to eat as the night went on, but we made it work & ended up boating 28 bulls in total. The night was filled with great times, laughs, double hookups, triple hookups, & even a few firsts. Donnie got his first bull on topwater, we had our first quadruple hookup on the Mako, & I got my new personal best fly rod redfish (40'' & 30 pounds!). Ended the killer night with a trip to Denny's before heading home to get some sleep. I think we're all going to remember this night for a long, long time. This is what fishing is all about! :thumbup:

*What Were We Using?*
The majority of the fish came on Matrix Shad & Vortex Shad on 1/2 oz. Golden Eye jigheads, although Mitch did boat one stud on a 1.5 oz. silver spoon & Josh & Donnie both got a couple on big topwaters. I stuck with the 9WT fly rod & a big clouser minnow all night. 

*Tally for the Night:* 28 bulls

*Team Back it Up:* _17 bulls_ 
*Me:* 30.5'', 33.5'', a FAT 35'', 37.5'', & a massive 40'' (*Biggest fish of the night award - earned a free breakfast at Denny's!)*
*Josh:* 28.5'', 29'', 29'', 30.5'', 32'', 32.5'', 34'', 34.5'', 37'', 38'', 38.5'', & a stud 39''

*Team Rekt:* _11 bulls_
*Donnie:* 29.5'', 32.75'', 35'', 36'', 36'', the fattest 36'' I've ever seen, & a 36.5''
*Mitch:* 28'', 34.5'', 36.5'', & a stud 39'' 

Tight lines everyone.

*Side Note:* If you just wanna see the photos of all of the biggest fish of the night, scroll down to the last set of pictures!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Some more photos...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

This is gonna take a while....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Almost half done.... I think?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gettin' there... 

For real though check out the bull I'm holding in the 4th photo down from here! Definitely the most beautiful redfish I've ever seen before.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gotta be getting close to the last of the photos, right?? 

Also need to mention that Donnie CHEATED to get two of his bulls. Like that fresh eel that he's got on his jig? Yeah, I gave him that..........


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a few more!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*& here's the best pictures - the photos of the monsters of the night! In order:*

*1.* Josh with his stud *39''* bull
*2. *Donnie with the *absolute fattest 36''* bull known to mankind
*3.* Mitch with a fat *39''* hawg
*4 & 5.* Me with my *40''* fish that won me a free breakfast from the crew!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Its madness, madness I say. That type of action is incredibly hard to beat. Days like this one I believe is any fishermens dream * way more catching and less fishing *

Tight Lines and Good fishin

Note*

Things to looks out for when chasing an epic day on the water
+ pay attention to moon phases, fish hard 3 days before and after full moon. The moon controls the tides, water movement is a key for feeding fish or frenzying fish. The moon and tides will dictate the salinity content in certain areas this will dictate the positions of fish especially Specks, big specks will fallow the higher salinity as they need it to drop their eggs, bulls use the high currents conducted by the moon and tides as a way to stage themselves in one general area ( ambush points ) and wait for bait to get washed into there area. All the fish seem to know when this will happen moon patterns and feeding patterns are one in alike, paying attention to the moon calendar will tell you when the tidal charts are going to be at there best* and when the best day or days to take a sick day from work*


+ storms barometric pressure 
Fish can dictate when a storm is a about to push through by the barometric pressure it has been said that Low pressure is best. Before a Storm hits is when you get this optimal pressure, its at this time when fish will try to fatten themselves up and then head to deeper cover.

TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN

:clap:28 REDS IN ONE 4HR. TRIP


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Young Guns! Amazing report Sawyer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Looks like Josh has switched from heavy bait casters to spinners. I don't recall seeing fly rods on previous photos - unless I missed something. AWESOME!!!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Holy moly....what a night...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> AWESOME!!! Looks like Josh has switched from heavy bait casters to spinners. I don't recall seeing fly rods on previous photos - unless I missed something. AWESOME!!!


 
oh believe me I was throwing my ABU setup all the way until a red broke my top water off  

whopper plopper***** google it, youtube it.... its the best topwater bait out there for reds if you ask me, check it out for yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow guys!!!!!!!!!! I'm off fer the next 6 days, yell at me on the next night trip and I'll try to get out there! I was going to go tonight but it looks bad!!!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> AWESOME!!! Looks like Josh has switched from heavy bait casters to spinners. I don't recall seeing fly rods on previous photos - unless I missed something. AWESOME!!!


You didn't miss anything man! I didn't start throwing the fly rod until two trips ago. I got my first bull on the fly two trips ago, then I set my goal at landing a 40'' fish on the fly, which I got on this trip. Now I gotta set my sights even higher!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Holy cow guys!!!!!!!!!! I'm off fer the next 6 days, yell at me on the next night trip and I'll try to get out there! I was going to go tonight but it looks bad!!!!!


We're goin tonight hahaha wind rain its all good/ neap tide sucks but im confident that we'll hook into some slobs


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> We're goin tonight hahaha wind rain its all good/ neap tide sucks but im confident that we'll hook into some slobs


Text me times and where ya'll coming from....I got a dinner at 1800 but I can drag the boat along and go afterwards!!!! Like to get another body on my sled unless you got room on yours! You or Sawyer shoot me a text!


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Absolutely thrilling yo!! Glad you finally grabbed one up on your fly rod! And a beast at that! Good job guys


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Set HIGHER goals???

Here we go --- according to FWC, the largest Red Drum caught in Florida waters is 45" & 51lbs. The largest recorded Red Drum was 94lbs2oz caught off the Carolina coast in 1984.

Y'ALL CAN BREAK THESE RECORDS!!! You're already close to the FL record. 

DO IT!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Set HIGHER goals???
> 
> Here we go --- according to FWC, the largest Red Drum caught in Florida waters is 45" & 51lbs. The largest recorded Red Drum was 94lbs2oz caught off the Carolina coast in 1984.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize the record fish only measured 45'' long! I've actually landed two reds longer than the Florida state record, but neither of mine were that heavy. Here's a photo of a 46.5'' (my personal record) 42 pound bull that I landed on the 4th of October last year. She ate a pink 1.5 oz. Gotcha Jigfish vertical jig on the surf-side of the jetties at St. Andrews State Park in Panama City Beach! 

Man it would be sweet to have a record someday....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is a pic of my PB 42" Stud caught on a Matrix Shad right here under BoB SIKES


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Man it would be sweet to have a record someday....


Shoooooooot........you and Josh could have a record in itself fer most reds caught in a day!!!!:whistling::yes::thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Caught in a day or a LIFETIME!!!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

How would you even get a record Redfish verified? It's not like you can take it to a certified scale.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> How would you even get a record Redfish verified? It's not like you can take it to a certified scale.


Good point

Call FWC to meet on the water asap maybe, I dunno?


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

I am net king... Had a blast, can't wait to get another break from work to slay some more! I'm having Pompano Joe fix my fly rod hopefully! Good luck tonight boys, and be safe!


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

That is absolutely awesome


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice report and photos. Those big bulls are always fun!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> I am net king... Had a blast, can't wait to get another break from work to slay some more! I'm having Pompano Joe fix my fly rod hopefully! Good luck tonight boys, and be safe!


Needed the net king out there last night! Andrew the net googan couldn't figure out how to use it! Need to get your fly rod fixed so you can hook into your first bruiser on it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

silverking said:


> Nice report and photos. Those big bulls are always fun!


They're a blast - especially on the fly!!!


----------

